# Goods to Follow List?



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, have been told that we have to provide a "detailed" list of goods to follow when we land for the first time. How detailed does this have to be, all the web info seems to relate to people coming from the US with white goods and cars. We have some camera equipment and guitars and some furniture probably but what about things like clothes, I cant find out how detailed I have to be or is it goods over a certain value. I dont want to get off on the wrong foot with the immigration people at Vancouver and this might be a problem - any thoughts or advice please.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DavidHudson said:


> Hi, have been told that we have to provide a "detailed" list of goods to follow when we land for the first time. How detailed does this have to be, all the web info seems to relate to people coming from the US with white goods and cars. We have some camera equipment and guitars and some furniture probably but what about things like clothes, I cant find out how detailed I have to be or is it goods over a certain value. I dont want to get off on the wrong foot with the immigration people at Vancouver and this might be a problem - any thoughts or advice please.


Items such as cameras, TV's and electrical items should be identified separately listing serial numbers where such exist. Boxes of clothing, books, kitchen stuff should be listed as such and listed as 2 boxes clothing, etc, etc. Furniture items should be listed individually and described.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

If you are using a moving company to ship your stuff over they will create an inventory when they pack everything into the boxes if you use this and add a value column we found that the easiest way to do it, you will need I think 2 copies of it when you come through customs one copy they keep and the other they stamp and you keep.


----------

